# mp3



## ferry (2. Februar 2002)

ich habe mandrake linux 8.1 und das betriebssystem erkennt meine mp3s nicht. wie kann ich das aendern?

ferry


----------



## dritter (2. Februar 2002)

Was meinst damit: mein betriebssystem erkennt meine Mp3s nicht???

Hast du einen Medien abspieler? 

Am besten mal in google suchen...


----------

